# Okay.. Being laid back is not getting my anywhere quick.



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well.. I thought being a little more easy going would help business. It's done nothing but hurt it.

I have a college that still hasn't paid for their order that I shipped to them 3 weeks ago (Albeit is only $80 but still). They tell me every week 'oh.. its sent its sent its sent' only to get an email today stating 'sorry we havent sent you a check yet' <-- IN THE TIME YOU WROTE THIS YOU COULDA SENT ME THE FREAKIN CHECK!! SHEESH.

I have another customer that thinks he should be able to name his own pricing. He wanted some XL hoodies.. I gave him a price.. then he turns around and orders XXL ones.. "I thought you said they were $xx.xx.." I've had enough of losing money and wasting time.

New policies for my company start today.

Payment up front (at least 75%)

I'll deliver free up to 15 miles. If you don't wanna pick it up, you will be charged shipping.

Prices are non-negotiable.

There will be an ink flip fee.

There will be a set up fee on small orders.

..Looks like it's time to do some Reinventing.

Gr.. Thanks for letting me get that out!! Haha.. now I just need to implement them..

Wasn't it Jerry that always said "Profit isn't a dirty word" ? 

*sigh* Back to work.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

gp1305 said:


> Well.. I thought being a little more easy going would help business. It's done nothing but hurt it.
> 
> I have a college that still hasn't paid for their order that I shipped to them 3 weeks ago (Albeit is only $80 but still). They tell me every week 'oh.. its sent its sent its sent' only to get an email today stating 'sorry we havent sent you a check yet' <-- IN THE TIME YOU WROTE THIS YOU COULDA SENT ME THE FREAKIN CHECK!! SHEESH.
> 
> ...


Really want to solve problems?

100% upfront.
No free delivery, will call only or pay for shipping. Or pay for delivery.
Pay the price or leave.

We don't play.


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Henry!! Thank you!! People are thinking I'm insane.. I'm just tired of getting physically ill every time i open my statements and see a thin profit margin.. I had to change! I was running myself under quick.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We do 50% up front or the job doesn't begin (that means no art, no product ordering, no samples, nothing). 

Quotes are given based on the customer's original request information. If they submit art that differs from their original request (more colors, art prep needed, etc.) or change quantities before the deposit is paid, the quote is updated, and so is their deposit amount. 

Customers can add to the order after the deposit is paid but I do not guarantee that the changes will be applied due to time constraints (for example, if they add 50 shirts to an order day-of pickup and 3 days after production was completed. Yes, it's happened. No, I couldn't get the shirts in time, but I did do the job the following day). 

Supplies are ordered if needed AFTER the deposit is received. The deposit is my contractual agreement from the customer to go ahead with the job, so deposit refunds are not given after supplies are ordered if the customer backs out of the job.

I personally deliver when and if I have the time, otherwise the orders get shipped if they're not picked up. The customer knows up-front that I will charge for shipping. Very good customers get breaks on shipping charges. 

NO order goes out the door without the balance paid in full. I do not do net-30, 60 or 90. If the invoice is not marked paid, the box sits in my shop until it is.

Those are my rules. I'm not an asshole about them but they are very clearly stated on my quote request forms, website terms and receipts if there is ever an issue. Often I break my own rules if I have a good customer or I'm doing work for a friend, but the rules are there in case I need to stick to them.


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

We went through a similar thing earlier this year. We had to get serious about the money we weren't charging, or as everybody likes to say these days, 'the money we were leaving on the table.'

Unless somebody has a good history with us, everybody has to pay a deposit for the cost of materials up front. They can pay the balance (Printing, upcharges, taxes) on the day they come to the shop to pick up their order. Just made sense to us because nobody who had ever pre-paid or left a deposit ever fell off the face of the earth. (You know the type who are in a hurry for a dozen shirts so you knock them right out and then that customer won't ever answer the phone again.)

Anyway, everybody is charging for art time, screen charges, set-up fees and it has made a world of difference. This year alone we have collected almost 7,000 from those fees, and we're doing is what we were supposed to be doing from the start.

Also, since we've started collecting deposits so dilligently we haven't been stiffed once. Like I said, if they leave a deposit with you, THEY will be the ones burning up YOUR phone to ask if their order is ready.

Keep on doing what you're doing. You always have to protect your business and your money.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Great post!!!!! My brother runs a sign shop and has several ppl that keep him waiting too. I'm gonna get him to read this post.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

Good stuff! I think all of us need a reminder of this stuff every 6 months or so.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

gp1305 said:


> There will be an ink flip fee.



May I ask what an Ink flip is?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

same thing i was thinking, might be color change?


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ink flip = color change indeed


----------

